# Main breaker bad????



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

No offense but an electrician wouldn't say a circuit breaker POPPED.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like you have a loose neutral issue.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Shut the main off and call an electrician. You have a problem that needs to be fixed and I don't think you should try to.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they. 

Problem solved, next question please!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Problem solved, next question please!


How do you put out a major structure fire?


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

No offense, but I am not an electrician, Im a low voltage guy... Im sorry if you dont think I am cool enough to be a part of your public forum on the public internet, but I'm here for help, and if you cant help me, please dont reply. If I wanted a circus, I would go to a DIY forum, and listen to everyone tell me that it is not working right because my garage has yellow siding! you guys are the professionals, and I am comming to you for help... THANK YOU!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they.
> 
> Problem solved, next question please!


I just saw this awesome advice in the other thread and laughed my ass off. If I came up with this I would copy/paste it into every post I ever made from now on.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

bigbuickgs said:


> No offense, but I am not an electrician, Im a low voltage guy... Im sorry if you dont think I am cool enough to be a part of your public forum on the public internet, but I'm here for help, and if you cant help me, please dont reply. If I wanted a circus, I would go to a DIY forum, and listen to everyone tell me that it is not working right because my garage has yellow siding! you guys are the professionals, and I am comming to you for help... THANK YOU!


You are DIY, go to the DIY site. We get paid for this so cough up some greenbacks or go play with your kind.


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

Why would voltage be different on the 2 sides of the breaker? this is just in the detatched garage. Seperate from the house. the house is fine!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> How do you put out a major structure fire?


Starve the fire of oxygen.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bigbuickgs said:


> No offense, but I am not an electrician, Im a low voltage guy... Im sorry if you dont think I am cool enough to be a part of your public forum on the public internet, but I'm here for help, and if you cant help me, please dont reply. If I wanted a circus, I would go to a DIY forum, and listen to everyone tell me that it is not working right because my garage has yellow siding! you guys are the professionals, and I am comming to you for help... THANK YOU!


You have a loose or very close to broken neutral conductor. I assume you probably have an overhead feeder between the house and garage correct? Call an electrician and the power company again.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Someone probably accidentally put a 50 amp breaker in one side and now the wires are getting all mixed up trying to find a way to the garage.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Starve the fire of oxygen.


Thanks Sherlock...


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

you guys are just too cool for my i guess... thanks for your help... im sure glad i didnt have to pay for you geniuses to come to my house and give me this great advice...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Thanks Sherlock...


Sorry...I thought it was widely known.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Sorry...I thought it was widely known.


Oh it is don't worry, I have put out plenty of fires in my time. I was just providing my predicted outcome to 007's suggestion in the form of a smart ass question.:laughing:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I vote classic loose noodle as well!


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

bigbuickgs said:


> No offense, but I am not an electrician, Im a low voltage guy... Im sorry if you dont think I am cool enough to be a part of your public forum on the public internet, but I'm here for help, and if you cant help me, please dont reply. If I wanted a circus, I would go to a DIY forum, and listen to everyone tell me that it is not working right because my garage has yellow siding! you guys are the professionals, and I am comming to you for help... THANK YOU!


I gave you the answer in my 1st post. I was even polite for once.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

bigbuickgs said:


> Why would voltage be different on the 2 sides of the breaker? this is just in the detatched garage. Seperate from the house. the house is fine!




The forum rules prevent us from helping guys who are not in the trade to avoid any liability. The rules state this yet you signed up anyway. If you are truly a low volt guy pm a mod and then we will help.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> I gave you the answer in my 1st post. I was even polite for once.


But you said you were a HACK and he wanted a second opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bigbuickgs said:


> you guys are just too cool for my i guess... thanks for your help... im sure glad i didnt have to pay for you geniuses to come to my house and give me this great advice...


You were given help, see here are some examples;



Jlarson said:


> You have a loose or very close to broken neutral conductor. I assume you probably have an overhead feeder between the house and garage correct? Call an electrician and the power company again.





MF Dagger said:


> Shut the main off and call an electrician. You have a problem that needs to be fixed and I don't think you should try to.





Ima Hack said:


> Sounds like you have a loose neutral issue.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> But you said you were a HACK and he wanted a second opinion.:thumbsup:


You know you're right... not a very confidence inspiring screen name is it. :thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> You know you're right... not a very confidence inspiring screen name is it. :thumbup:


You're okay, I'm just razzing you.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I lost interest at I tried to close the door. LMAO! And the tiny light came on and then the switch jiggled and then I smelt something burning. Hehe!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

bigbuickgs said:


> No offense, but I am not an electrician, Im a low voltage guy... Im sorry if you dont think I am cool enough to be a part of your public forum on the public internet, but I'm here for help, and if you cant help me, please dont reply. If I wanted a circus, I would go to a DIY forum, and listen to everyone tell me that it is not working right because my garage has yellow siding! you guys are the professionals, and I am comming to you for help... THANK YOU!


Your NOT an Electrician.
Your NOT cool enough.
Its NOT a public forum.
We ARE professionals.
We are NOT here to help you.

A mod will be along shortly to Drop the Banhammer and point you in the right direction.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> Your NOT an Electrician.
> Your NOT cool enough.
> Its NOT a public forum.
> We ARE professionals.
> We are NOT here to help you.


Yeah that pretty much covers it. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like OP was throughly crapped on, I have nothign to add..

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Looks like OP was throughly crapped on, I have nothign to add..
> 
> ~Matt


Where is the 5150 trademark _"this thread..."_ pic?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Where is the 5150 trademark _"this thread..."_ pic?


Didnt bob already post that today... that selfish...... :arabia:



~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bigbuickgs said:


> OK here is the deal. I have 100a service in my garage. it is an older Square D series L4.
> There are 4 circuits running in there.
> 1. Overhead lights and garage door opener
> 2. Pond pump and outside lights
> ...


 You need a licensed Electrician .
You have a fire hazard call a licensed ELECTRICIAN:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Didnt bob already post that today... that selfish...... :arabia:


Arabia, WTF?

Sorry about bob stealing your purpose in life...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Arabia, WTF?
> 
> Sorry about bob stealing your purpose in life...


IDK man.. i decided to use an icon that i never have before.

Besides, he cant steal my purpose in life.. im gods gift to wires. :thumbup:

oh.. and...





































































~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:lol: :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


>


\m/ Skwisgaar

Stops copies me.


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you Larson... the Electrician that came out today told me that the main breaker in the garage was faulty... he advised me to get a new one... Well I bought a new load center as it was less expensive than the breaker alone.. Well that did NOTHING... The same issue... so I pulled a new Neutral from the main box since both ends were making good contact and EVERYTHING works as it should.. thank you for your help.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I just bet


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

bigbuickgs said:


> Thank you Larson... the Electrician that came out today told me that the main breaker in the garage was faulty... he advised me to get a new one... Well I bought a new load center as it was less expensive than the breaker alone.. Well that did NOTHING... The same issue... so I pulled a new Neutral from the main box since both ends were making good contact and EVERYTHING works as it should.. thank you for your help.


 
I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

why is that?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

ANy electrician, if he is not smoking rocks should not make that mis diagnosis.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I have a hard time believing that.


What the me being helpful and correct part or the other electrician blowing the diagnosis part? 

:laughing:


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

well that is who the home warranty people sent out.. I dont know what to think about it.. he told me at first that he thought the wire to my pond pump was bad somewhere in the ground, as when he un-hooked the circuit it was on the voltage balanced back out between phases... well the phases were balanced until there was a load on it... the VOM showed a good, until there was a load then is got all messed up. since he unhooked the pond circuit and it cleared up he assumed that it was the wire, as he already changed the GFI outlet at the other end. Nothing else worked and he told me that nothing else worked because the wires in the rest of the garage on the other circuits must have gotten shorted out when whatever happened, happened. he left me saying that the outlet going out to the pond was bad and that it needed to be replaced... i left that circuit off, and ran a new outlet from a new breaker, and ONLY had that circuit live, it was the only one even in the panel at that point..(since he told me my wiring and outlets were bad) the same thing. my VOM showed that it had 110v on one outlet and I had a lamp pluged into the other side.. when i hit the light the VOM showed 8v and the lamd did not light. he left me his number so i called him and he then told me that is must be the breaker, since the test lamp worked on the house wiring.. so that is that... he didnt seem that confident, but it it all he could thing about i guess.. I suggested an open neutral when he got there, but i guess he had his own ideas...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The fact that the phase to neutral readings get odd when you put a load on it is pretty much a dead give away there is an issue with the neutral in most cases. If it was the main breaker I would expect the load side phase to phase voltages to be weird.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds like they sent a handyman.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

bigbuickgs said:


> OK here is the deal. I have 100a service in my garage. it is an older Square D series L4.
> There are 4 circuits running in there.
> 1. Overhead lights and garage door opener
> 2. Pond pump and outside lights
> ...


 
like most have said,, it is a loose neutral . make sure the connections are tight and not corroded.


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe so... it just goes to show that anyone can change parts, (or at least suggest parts to change)... Well with his service call of $85, my new load center of $65, and 50' of #4 wire $60, Im only in it $210, all my circuits are labeled correctly, and i know my garage wont burn down. the only way this could have turned out better is if I could pay myself $85/hr for the day.. I know you guys dont like hearing that, but thank you again for your help.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

How much insulation do you think you rubbed off the other conductors pulling that one wire through?


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

it was in its own conduit, someone replaced the hot leads some time ago and ran them seperate, so I had 2 dead hots and my bad neutral, i just pulled them all out and ran a fish tape through it to pull the new neutral.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bigbuickgs said:


> it was in its own conduit, someone replaced the hot leads some time ago and ran them seperate, so I had 2 dead hots and my bad neutral, i just pulled them all out and ran a fish tape through it to pull the new neutral.


Whoa, so you have two conduits, the 2 phase conductors in one and the neutral in the other???? :blink:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

bigbuickgs said:


> it was in its own conduit, someone replaced the hot leads some time ago and ran them seperate, so I had 2 dead hots and my bad neutral, i just pulled them all out and ran a fish tape through it to pull the new neutral.


That's not good, but since you ignored my previous posts, I'll stop here.
You need a real electrician dude.


----------



## bigbuickgs (Oct 12, 2010)

thats how it was run how ever many years ago.. I bought this house 5 months ago, and all i know is that is what it was like, It is all i had to work with.. I am going to be tearing the garage down in the spring, and putting up a 30x40 pole barn... and that will all be upgraded to 200a at that time (buy the builders). maybe i should have just let it burn down.... it would have put a dent in bill for the new shop!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

